# Masterbuilt XL Propane tank life?



## ghostred7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tax return is soon upon me and I had originally set on getting the electric MES40, but after reading the manual of a friends and the "no extension cord" warning, I've decided that I'm going to go with the MBXL.  My question is....one tank of propane will last how long when averaging ~225-250* ?

Since we're a non-pork household, poultry and brisket will be most of what I smoke.  When doing the brisket, I'd really rather not run out of fuel in the middle of the smoke.  

I suspect that 1 tank will last more than 1 smoke, but would rather someone chime in that's used these before.


----------



## oinkdust (Mar 2, 2012)

I converted my Chargriller Duo to a propane smoker and I was able to get about 25-30 hours of smoke.  To save on propane, you may want to think about starting the meat on the smoker until it reaches 140-150, then put it in the oven until it is finished.  You don't want to add smoke much past that point since it might be too much smoke flavor.  The last time I did a pork butt, I smoked it with apple until it hit 150 then stuck it in the oven, foiled, at 300 till it reached 200.  I then let it sit in for about 2 hours in a small cooler.  Best pulled pork I have ever had!  Save on propane and finish in the oven (the pros do it all the time!).


----------



## philh (Mar 6, 2012)

A bottle will last a good long time. On my current bottle I smoked ribs 5 hours there plus the preheat another hour so about 6 hours. I did a 12lb brisket. That took about another 19 hours. I also did a chuckie about 7 hours..

I have about 31 hours on this tank & about a quarter of a bottle left. Very economical if you ask me..

Phil


----------



## murraym1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Greetings,

I have a Master Forge and I read where someone put a needle valve on their gas line to better control the heat. Went back to Lowe's and the people there were in the same boat as me; no knowledge of needle valves.

Can some one give me some info? e.g. brand, source, good idea?

Thanks,  Mike


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 7, 2012)

MurrayM1 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a Master Forge and I read where someone put a needle valve on their gas line to better control the heat. Went back to Lowe's and the people there were in the same boat as me; no knowledge of needle valves.
> 
> ...


http://www.homebrewing.org/Needle-Valve-For-Propane_p_1726.html


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 26, 2012)

You can use an extention cord, as long as you get a good heavy duty one, something like a 12 guage one would work just fine. I use a 25 ft. 12 guage extension cord for my MES 30 and have had no issues... as long as the run isn't too long, and the wire is thick enough, you won't lose too much current, but the shorter the better.


----------



## jus256 (Jun 5, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> http://www.homebrewing.org/Needle-Valve-For-Propane_p_1726.html


Thanks for that link.  That retailer is actually not far from where I live.  I never thought about using a home brew supplier for gas mods.  I imagine people in there would be good resources for modifying gas lines safely.


----------

